# What happened to the Facebook Mesmerize group?



## jnorden (Aug 16, 2012)

Is it still there for everyone? I know some people on here were members. I cant find it anymore.


----------



## GcDm2010 (Aug 19, 2011)

It vanished for me late last night. I was an Admin in the Mez group, and regularly read the SGS2 and S3 pages as well. All of them are gone!


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing...what happened?


----------



## jnorden (Aug 16, 2012)

Glad to see it is not just me. Wonder what happened?


----------



## jnorden (Aug 16, 2012)

Still nothing? I tried sending facebook messages to some of the people and haven't heard back..


----------



## cmyhalsky (Oct 31, 2011)

Still missing for me too.


----------



## GcDm2010 (Aug 19, 2011)

Was finally able to contact the original creator of the group, and he said Facebook has issues with groups. Why it's taking this long to fix, who knows. Zuk needs to get his priorities right!


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the update

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------

